# Independent worker INPS taxation



## munzini (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm curious how much I should be taxed as an independent worker for occasional projects. I have recently finished a project which pays over 5,000EUR and I'd like to know how much tax comes off that, both removed at source by the employer and what I need to pay.

My employer has told me that it's 53-61% (depending on IRPEF), which I feel is extremely high as it's less than 10,000EUR (I know the first income tax bracket increment is above 15,000).

It was broken down to me as 38% INPS and 15-23% IRPEF, however I can't find clear amount on how much INPS should be taxed - I've seen it as 18%, with employer deducting 2/3 at source, but the info is usually 2 years old.

Does anyone know the most recent amount for INPS taxation? Does the 53-61% deduction seem high or is this correct?

Many thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Is this a COCO contract? Or something else? IIRC COCO went up to 33% with the labour reform. That's just INPS.

The no tax zone for workers is I think 6K. Either way it's over 5K so I'd expect no income tax.

If I was you I'd wander over with all your paperwork to the nearest patronato. Or CAF office. Lecce should have various kinds .


----------

